# Old style working line German Shepherd breeders



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Hi,

I’m going to be making a list of breeders for the future. I currently have a female gsd x lab mix. When she reaches 1 1/2 years old I would like to get her a brother.

I prefer the working line oldstyle German shepherds with the straighter back. I know I’ve made posts before but didn’t really get recommendations. Some of the recommendations were Czech working line and I would not want a Czech bloodline or ddr. Please suggest any in the US. Won’t be looking until next year.
Thank you!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Old style and straight back as traits are basically useless as criteria for selecting a pup/dog. Old style is a marketing tool used by breeders who breed pet quality dogs. Old style GSDs looked finer boned and more like Mals.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Old style and straight back as traits are basically useless as criteria for selecting a pup/dog. Old style is a marketing tool used by breeders who breed pet quality dogs. Old style GSDs looked finer boned and more like Mals.


Ahh I see I just would like a working line without Czech or ddr bloodlines.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I just thought that’s what they called the original working line without the other bloodlines


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Why don't you want a Czech or ddr German Shepherd?


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Shadow Shep said:


> Why don't you want a Czech or ddr German Shepherd?


they both have a higher working drive than I would like. I prefer medium drive. And a high working wouldnt work in my family.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

If I was to make a broad generalization of west German, East German, and Czech working lines, I would say the west German dogs have the most drive. I would say you should take the year and a half to train and learn with your puppy, learn more about the breed, and then come back for breeder recommendations. I would even bet you could find a breeder you like on your own after that time.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Ditto what @Bearshandler said. I was just about to say that😳 and call and talk to breeders to see if they breed the type of dog you're looking for or ask if they could recommend someone. Good luck😁 keep us updated. We hope to see pics when you get your next furbaby. You could also post pics of your GSD x Lab 😀


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Kendralaurent said:


> they both have a higher working drive than I would like. I prefer medium drive. And a high working wouldnt work in my family.


There are frequently lower drive pups in a lot of working line litters be it Czech, DDR or West German! A reputable breeder will pick out the appropriate pup for you based on your needs!


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Do Czech and ddr have a higher prey drive? I would like the dog to be good with kids, cats, and dogs. Aloof to strangers but not aggressive. I’m not looking to compete or train for protection.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i don’t understand.... you’ve had two deposits down on litters, what’s wrong with those breeders now?


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hmmm, I am not sure, but it really depends on the individual dog, so a good breeder (the breeder could be either Czech or ddr) could really help you pick out the puppy you want. I was looking for the same, but I want to do sports and train my dog above what the average owner trains.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Fodder said:


> i don’t understand.... you’ve had two deposits down on litters, what’s wrong with those breeders now?


I didn't know that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Shadow Shep said:


> I didn't know that.


you can hover over any users name and see all of their past posts.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Fodder said:


> you can hover over any users name and see all of their past posts.


I did have deposit down but then i found this rescue that needed a home. Things change and doesn’t always work out the way we plan. I’m only looking for another breeder for the future won’t be for at least 1 1/2-2 years from now. Just making a list for who to contact.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Kendralaurent said:


> I did have deposit down but then i found this rescue that needed a home. Things change and doesn’t always work out the way we plan. I’m only looking for another breeder for the future won’t be for at least 1 1/2-2 years from now. Just making a list for who to contact.


So you don't want to go with the same breeder you were talking about?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kendralaurent said:


> I did have deposit down but then i found this rescue that needed a home. Things change and doesn’t always work out the way we plan. I’m only looking for another breeder for the future won’t be for at least 1 1/2-2 years from now. Just making a list for who to contact.


right..... but if you were happy with those, why wouldn’t you contact one or both in a year and a half? if your needs have changed in a month, i’d imagine in a year they would yet again.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Fodder said:


> right..... but if you were happy with those, why wouldn’t you contact one or both in a year and a half? if your needs have changed in a month, i’d imagine in a year they would yet again.



yeah i will think about them when the time comes but I also want to have more options. I like to have as many options. Well 1 breeder didn’t work out because of shipping from Canada to the us and I’m not gonna go through that struggleand heartbreak again. The 2nd one I may consider but the only thing I’m not sure of about that one is that she breeds dogs older than 8 years old. I didn’t know that because it was difficult finding the dogs pedigree online. I don’t know what the guidelines of age.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> Well 1 breeder didn’t work out because of shipping from Canada to the us


You keep saying that. It's simply not true. They won't ship to some states during the summer by plane, which is proper, but shipping to the US happens all the time, from lots of breeders. Ask @David Winners how he got Valor.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor came across the boarder in a semi truck. I met the driver at a predetermined location and picked up the puppies. There was a small fee involved. Super nice guy that does it regularly and has a good reputation.

Truckers can cross the boarder and don't have to self quarantine.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Valor came across the boarder in a semi truck. I met the driver at a predetermined location and picked up the puppies. There was a small fee involved. Super nice guy that does it regularly and has a good reputation.
> 
> Truckers can cross the boarder and don't have to self quarantine.


I tried getting a transport company but it was way too much money. I know there’s regulations for the summer time. I would prefer to get from a breeder in the us anyways. Plus Wendelin is heavy in the Czech lines and I really don’t want that. I don’t know about other transport companies but there’s was only one that could transport for Wendelin.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Yeah well the only transport company there was for Wendelin was embark and they quoted way too much. I would prefer a breeder in the US now anyways. And I would like suggestions but every time I make a post people comment about my other posts. So either be helpful and suggest something or don’t comment. Yeah I made deposits and I messaged both letting them know about my rescue puppy and both were fine with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's not a "transport" that David used, or that my friend used to get a puppy into Canada. That is a trucker that picked a puppy up and brought him in/out on his way thru. It's probably the same one given the common area. I doubt you will find them listed anywhere. 

Since you aren't looking until next year, this whole conversation is irrelevant....at least I HOPE it's irrelevant.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I’m looking now because a lot of breeders have a long waitlist that can take up to a year. I don’t know of other transports or shipping as no one told me about them. If I would have known more then I would of stuck with Wendelin.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kendralaurent said:


> I’m looking now because a lot of breeders have a long waitlist that can take up to a year. I don’t know of other transports or shipping as no one told me about them. If I would have known more then I would of stuck with Wendelin.


but then you would have been stuck with a czech dog...that you don’t want.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Again, this isn't an animal transport company. This is a private individual with no web page or Facebook to search. There is literally no way to find them except through a referral.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You won’t be ready for another German Shepherd for at least two years. 
A lot can change during that time.
Train this one perfectly, and maybe in two years, after you learn what needs to be learned, and know exactly what it is you want and do not want, then start a search.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand that. But you are asking the same questions and expecting different results. The term "old style" in itself shows that you were don't know what you are looking for. "old style" is a BYB marketing term. 

So I suggest you contact clubs near you and go watch dogs. Before you ask for breeders here again, go see what is available out there. I think I've told you that before. Go to the Facebook IPO pages and make contacts, watch videos, etc.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I understand wanting to buy from an American breeder.
I think you might want to research the different country origin lines. There are some nice threads on this forum that explain their genetic tendencies well. I believe that a lot of good breeders incorporate a mix of Czech, West German, Slovakian, etc in their lines.
My pup’s sire is a Czech import and my boy does not have any energy or drive issues in his family, service or competition life. He shows appropriate levels in each of those situations. That’s because my breeder bred and selected the right dog for my situation. (And probably the amount of work we’ve put into his training)

Edit: adding link to informative post on lines









Differences in West German, DDR and Czech dogs


I would like to know the differences in these dogs. Not the physical but things like temperament, nerves, prey drive, defense drive. Also what are some of the outcomes of crosses of these lines?




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would really encourage visiting a club and looking at many different dogs from working lines. Who knows, you might decide they are not what you are looking for at all. They are called workingline for a reason. By the way as a veterinarian I have really liked some of the German showline dogs that I have seen as pet options. Saw a long coat that was a sweet stuffed bear of a dog. In my schutzhund group there is a wide range of temperaments and they can not be pigeon holed into a specific line however many of the males belong in more experienced homes. If you are looking at a female then I think that opens up more options. I will not place my own male puppies into inexperienced non training homes in most cases but other breeders are more lax about that.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I think the nearest club is like 3 hours away.
I’m asking for breeders now because I like to be prepared in advance. I know for a fact I would be better off without the Czech and ddr lines.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you write off entire lines, and don’t look at individuals, there’s nothing we can say that can help you.

I don’t think we have any answers for you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

rotdocpa1 said:


> I would really encourage visiting a club and looking at many different dogs from working lines. Who knows, you might decide they are not what you are looking for at all. They are called workingline for a reason. By the way as a veterinarian I have really liked some of the German showline dogs that I have seen as pet options. Saw a long coat that was a sweet stuffed bear of a dog. In my schutzhund group there is a wide range of temperaments and they can not be pigeon holed into a specific line however many of the males belong in more experienced homes. If you are looking at a female then I think that opens up more options. I will not place my own male puppies into inexperienced non training homes in most cases but other breeders are more lax about that.


I always say that my WGSL is one of the best all around family dogs that would make a perfect fit in almost every family.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kendralaurent said:


> I think the nearest club is like 3 hours away.
> I’m asking for breeders now because I like to be prepared in advance. I know for a fact I would be better off without the Czech and ddr lines.


I would say you are right. You would be better off focusing on the dog you have. I don’t know how you can dismiss entire lines when you don’t know the first thing about them. Even if you can’t go look at dogs, there’s plenty of resources online. There’s many posts on the different lines on this forum. Anytime I see someone say they only want one specific line, or they refuse to buy a specific line, it’s a huge red flag. You should be looking for the best breeding that fits your lifestyle and what you want to do. If you know enough to write off entire lines, or to only want one specific line, you should know enough to find a breeder you want to buy from without asking a forum. You say you don’t want a dogs with high prey drive, then say you don’t want any dogs from a line that is generally known for having less drive.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I always say that my WGSL is one of the best all around family dogs that would make a perfect fit in almost every family.


I just don’t like show lines body and the slope backs at least some that I’ve seen are bred horribly.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I always say that my WGSL is one of the best all around family dogs that would make a perfect fit in almost every family.


same!!


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I would say you are right. You would be better off focusing on the dog you have. I don’t know how you can dismiss entire lines when you don’t know the first thing about them. Even if you can’t go look at dogs, there’s plenty of resources online. There’s many posts on the different lines on this forum. Anytime I see someone say they only want one specific line, or they refuse to buy a specific line, it’s a huge red flag. You should be looking for the best breeding that fits your lifestyle and what you want to do. If you know enough to write off entire lines, or to only want one specific line, you should know enough to find a breeder you want to buy from without asking a forum. You say you don’t want a dogs with high prey drive, then say you don’t want any dogs from a line that is generally known for having less drive.


Well it’s mostly because I was told that they are more intense and harder to work with by a bunch of people. So I honestly don’t know too much about them other than research online. I also know that they are more aloof with strangers. But now I know a little more about them.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

My needs are mostly medium drive on off switch dog.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Also have cats so not sure which lines besides show line would do okay with cats.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I’m not looking to do much with the dog besides obedience and agility at home. Trick training as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK then, you just admitted you don’t know anything, it’s time to do some research. These days there is really no excuse for not knowing anything, the Internet is available to answer any question you could think of asking.
I think your time would be better spent researching on how to train your current dog. Why are you even looking for a second one at this point?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> I just don’t like show lines body and the slope backs at least some that I’ve seen are bred horribly.



DDR, not sure who said they have high prey drive. They tend to not.
I think you need to get out and see some dogs in person. Frankly, you need to learn.

But here is a thought. Why don't you describe your ideal dog in your own words not terms you have heard. That might give people a jumping off point. Right now, focus on working with your pup.
Nothing gives you a clearer picture of what you like and don't like then living with a dog and training it.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Trials are starting up again, and there will be even more later this fall.

You can read a thousand internet articles but it’s difficult (I would argue it’s impossible) to grasp the huge spectrum of intensity/drive/power until you watch different dogs work.

Take some weekend trips and go visit shows and trials. You’ll see some dogs that appeal to you and others that absolutely don’t. Getting hung up on labels leads to all kinds of weird mismatches and wrong assumptions imho.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kendralaurent said:


> I’m not looking to do much with the dog besides obedience and agility at home. Trick training as well.


Why don’t you do that with the dog you have? If my memory is correct, you can get a PAL registration and participate in AKC events. You have a puppy now. That should be your focus. You need to learn. You can read, talk to breeders, and actually go see dogs. Most American breeders I know of have a mixture of lines.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Kendralaurent said:


> I just don’t like show lines body and the slope backs at least some that I’ve seen are bred horribly.


Some of the ugliest GSDs that I have ever seen were my very own working line dogs. The upside was that the ugly ones were some of the best ones I ever owned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kendralaurent said:


> I think the nearest club is like 3 hours away.
> I’m asking for breeders now because I like to be prepared in advance. I know for a fact I would be better off without the Czech and ddr lines.



This statement makes zero sense. Both of my dogs are Czech/WG and live with cats. You want your dog to live with a cat? Then train it to live with a cat. Both would be just as happy being active pets. 

As far as driving to a club...no sympathy here...that' my normal drive every weekend.

You are asking us to recommend breeders while crossing off a list from your "facts" when you obviously don't know. We can't help you because you don't understand the dog or what you are looking for.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s all about the brain and a good brain really is priceless.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great quote from my own instructor in the past (literally mentioning this breed), "If you love to have a GSD, don't settle for a GSD mix as you will always be looking for a GSD" . That's what this thread seems to be all about.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> This statement makes zero sense. Both of my dogs are Czech/WG and live with cats. You want your dog to live with a cat? Then train it to live with a cat. Both would be just as happy being active pets.
> 
> As far as driving to a club...no sympathy here...that' my normal drive every weekend.
> 
> You are asking us to recommend breeders while crossing off a list from your "facts" when you obviously don't know. We can't help you because you don't understand the dog or what you are looking for.


I don’t understand what kind of dog and what exactly I’m looking for. I just said above. I’ve been told by some breeders their dogs are too drivey for a house with cats. I’m more open to any working line now that I know more about them.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Great quote from my own instructor in the past (literally mentioning this breed), "If you love to have a GSD, don't settle for a GSD mix as you will always be looking for a GSD" . That's what this thread seems to be all about.


Haha I mean I was just going to meet this puppy but then I fell in love with her. I’m waiting for her dna results to see exactly what breeds she is. She definitely is part shepherd. She has so much energy and high prey drive. But yeah I’m definitely wanting a purebred for when I’m ready for another. I just like to have a list and be prepared early. I’m always like that lol, planning ahead.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kendralaurent said:


> I don’t understand what kind of dog and what exactly I’m looking for. I just said above. I’ve been told by some breeders their dogs are too drivey for a house with cats. I’m more open to any working line now that I know more about them.


Yes. We know this. This is why we are telling you to contact clubs and go watch the dogs. You are not going to understand by asking here.


----------



## jakubnovotny (Aug 1, 2020)

Kendralaurent said:


> they both have a higher working drive than I would like. *I prefer medium drive*. And a high working wouldnt work in my family.





Kendralaurent said:


> Do Czech and ddr have a *higher prey drive?* I would like the dog to be good with kids, cats, and dogs. Aloof to strangers but not aggressive. I’m not looking to compete or train for protection.





Kendralaurent said:


> I did have deposit down but then* i found this rescue that needed a home*.





Kendralaurent said:


> My needs are mostly *medium drive* on off switch dog.





Kendralaurent said:


> Haha I mean I was just going to meet this puppy* but then I fell in love with her*.





Kendralaurent said:


> She definitely is part shepherd. *She has so much energy and high prey drive.*


LOL


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Kendralaurent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m going to be making a list of breeders for the future. I currently have a female gsd x lab mix. When she reaches 1 1/2 years old I would like to get her a brother.
> 
> ...


Call the closest Schutzhund group in your area, watch a day of them working then ask if anyone has any pups at this time. Reputable breeders aren't concerned with "COLOR" they are all about the working ability of the LINES. It may benefit you to look at their breeding dogs lines and see if any are SCH I II or III, look for hip/elbows also any HERDING titles, working dogs also herd. Check to see how many breeds they are breeding like 3 or 4 is a red flag...just say no. Also while watching the dogs approach them and see how friendly they are, if owner unwilling to let you close don't buy a pup from them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

jakubnovotny said:


> LOL


That caught my attention too.


----------

